# Sora VS Aslan



## Superrazien (Aug 8, 2009)

Sora from Kingdom Hearts 2 with Genie Vs Aslan from Narnia feats from books and movie are allowed. If Sora wins he gets Aslan as a summon how much more broken would he be if he had him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

Is'nt Aslan God? That's what I keep hearing. I remember some stuff from a Aslan vs Galactus thread not sure if they were true or not.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2009)

Is not Aslan God, Sora is one of my fave characters in fiction but really Sora v God.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 8, 2009)

Sora has beaten Gods and Titans. He beat Hades in his own realm, beat Hercules who is half god. He beat Jafar who might as well be one. Its not really hard to think Sora could beat a god. He wouldn't be able to beat the God like from Christianity or Islam.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 8, 2009)

Aslan is an alternate form of the christian God.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

> Sora has beaten Gods and Titans. He beat Hades in his own realm, beat Hercules who is half god. He beat Jafar who might as well be one. Its not really hard to think Sora could beat a god. He wouldn't be able to beat the God like from Christianity or Islam



What stupidity, The gods Sora beat are fodder compared to actual gods. Apollo from Saint Seiya is a universal threat and he's below Hades. Does Sora beating Hades in disney mean he can beat Hades from Saint Seiya?

The Kai's in DB are supposed to be gods but even non gods can beat them like Silver Surfer(Though he may as well be a Demi-God).

Aslan is God, omnipotent God to be exact and Sora would loose to non-Omnipotents even.

Are'nt Omnipotents like TOAA, L-sama, Aslan, Kami-Tenchi and other such characters banned in the OBD?.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 8, 2009)

Aslan is a true omnipotent is he not? I have not read the Narnia books but I'm gonna give it to Aslan.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 8, 2009)

Im not having another Narnia argument over Aslan's omnipotence but IMO he's not all powerful.

I mean come on the White Witch killed him, and he's shown limits multiple times.

Really a so called God or Jesus in one fiction aren't always as strong as the biblical versions until proven otherwise.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Aug 8, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Im not having another Narnia argument over Aslan's omnipotence but IMO he's not all powerful.
> 
> I mean come on the White Witch killed him, and he's shown limits multiple times.
> 
> Really a so called God or Jesus in one fiction aren't always as strong as the biblical versions until proven otherwise.


Aslan let the White Witch kill him for the sake of plot. He pretty much said so himself. He's also stronger than the Biblical God in a way, since he's shown power over several dimensions.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 8, 2009)

Aslan Wins...


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2009)

> What stupidity, The gods Sora beat are fodder compared to actual gods. Apollo from Saint Seiya is a universal threat and *he's below Hades*. Does Sora beating Hades in disney mean he can beat Hades from Saint Seiya?



Didn't he tank an attack that burned the Kamui of Hades without a cloth?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Didn't he tank an attack that burned the Kamui of Hades without a cloth?



Currently as per Thanatos and his statement Zeus, Hades and Poseidon at full power are the strongest Olympians. This may be retconned later though. 

As for Hades it took:

-Athena in her God Cloth
-Seiya in God Cloth
-Shun in God Cloth
-Ikki in God Cloth
-Shiryu in God Cloth
-Hyoga in God Cloth
-Staff of Athena Nike
-Aegis shield of Athena

Plus a power up to beat Hades so he may be very well above Apollo for now. Do note Seiya did'nt burn Hades's Kamui he injured him but do note Seiya had his God Cloth on when he fought Hades but not against Apollo, he was naked when he did that move. 

When Apollo Shows more we can place him better, he was stated as being stronger than Athena and Seiya combined early on but look at what it took for Hades.

Hades and the Olympians fought the Titans who are Universal + beings for what it's worth.


----------



## Shinku (Aug 8, 2009)

Aslan = YHWH. And to those that don't know, Narnia was written with intentional reference to Christianity.

How is Sora, a mortal, going to take out a being like Aslan, the creator of Narnia?


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 8, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What stupidity, The gods Sora beat are fodder compared to actual gods. Apollo from Saint Seiya is a universal threat and he's below Hades. Does Sora beating Hades in disney mean he can beat Hades from Saint Seiya?
> 
> The Kai's in DB are supposed to be gods but even non gods can beat them like Silver Surfer(Though he may as well be a Demi-God).
> 
> ...



My point was say that so and so is a god doesn't count for much. Because just as you shown now there are different scales of power of gods in fiction. But if people are just going to say so and so is a god so Sora loses. That doesn't mean much since he has beaten gods.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2009)

Aslan managed to end the universe, and then reboot it again, if I recall correctly. He rapes this.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

Super duper rape for Alsan.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 8, 2009)

Plus 1. Aslan wins, and destroys Genie expecially.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Aslan managed to end the universe, and then reboot it again, if I recall correctly. He rapes this.



Yea this is exactly why he wins it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 8, 2009)

Aslan ended a universe. That's too much for Sora.

And the supposed omnipotent of the Narniaverse is the Emperor Over The Seas, not Aslan. Aslan = Jesus, EotS = God, etc etc.


----------



## Shinku (Aug 9, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> Aslan ended a universe. That's too much for Sora.
> 
> And the supposed omnipotent of the Narniaverse is the Emperor Over The Seas, not Aslan. Aslan = Jesus, EotS = God, etc etc.



If you take into consideration (which is what CS Lewis intended) the Holy Trinity, then Aslan IS the Emperor Over The Seas, as Jesus is God.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Aslan is God. God>Sora even with Genie


----------



## the box (Aug 9, 2009)

if sora has prep time for stop and wish then he takes this


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 9, 2009)

Aslan is God, God>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x10^9000+>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Genie


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Genie wishes God out of existence


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Genie wishes God out of existence



I know your joking, but Genie's powers, can't override an omnipotent power.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> I know your joking, but Genie's powers, can't override an omnipotent power.



But Jafar made 2+2=5, surely that means he is omnipotent


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

Still Butthurt over that I see, well God can do those things too you know. Just because two people can do the same things does'nt mean one can be more powerful right? Frieza and Buu are both planet busters but it's not like Buu>>>>>>>Frieza right?  Lol, at an Omnipotent loosing to anyone especially a Djinni/Genie.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Still Butthurt over that I see, well God can do those things too you know. Just because two people can do the same things does'nt mean one can be more powerful right? Frieza and Buu are both planet busters but it's not like *Buu>>>>>>>Frieza right*?  Lol, at an Omnipotent loosing to anyone especially a Djinni/Genie.



Buu is >>>>>> Frieza


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

Exactly, same for God>>>>>>>>>>>>>Genie. You're not trying anymore OL, atleast before I respected you as a troll.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2009)

Why did someone put Sora against a nigh omnipotent?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 9, 2009)

TC's reasoning was that Sora beat Hades.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread is giving me horrible flashbacks...


----------



## Ulti (Aug 9, 2009)

To what? 

10char


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah. The classic mistake: Greek gods < Christian/Islamic/Abrahamic God


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Exactly, same for God>>>>>>>>>>>>>Genie. You're not trying anymore OL, atleast before I respected you as a troll.



Im not a troll though.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 9, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> To what?



Aslan vs Galactus...


----------



## Ulti (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah, spankdatbitches gem of a thread.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Aslan vs Galactus...



I'm going to make that thread.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

DB fans use this excuse too "Goku is above the Kais who are gods, he can beat Hades from Saint Seiya, I'm sure".


----------



## Ulti (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I'm going to make that thread.



 Please don't


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I'm going to make that thread.



Someone already did Omega. It was awful...


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Someone already did Omega. It was aweful...



Awwwww 

Aslan vs LT anyone?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 9, 2009)

How about not... 
Link removed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> I'm going to make that thread.



Dear lord man, please don't. I was in the last one and it came down to a debate on whether or not Lewis stated Aslan was Jesus.


----------



## Omega Level (Aug 9, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dear lord man, please don't. I was in the last one and it came down to a debate on whether or not Lewis stated Aslan was Jesus.



Lol really. Ok I won't.....yet


----------

